# Scared Of Colonoscopy



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, my turn to be petrified of the colonoscopy. I am not really afraid of them doing it it's more of the anesthesia. Usually they use Versed but my Dr. uses propyl(sp?) something that puts you totally out and that ALWAYS scares me. Plus, I am afraid that it's really ovarian cancer however, I have had a ultrasound plus ca-125 and all was normal and I guess I have my age going for me since I just turned 40 wednesday.


----------



## 21850 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello, I'm new to this group just found this website. I'm scared for both. I'm new to all of this. I have had a pain in my right side for 4yrs and it is getting worse. So my doctor wants me to get a colonoscopy. I am scared to deaf. I'm more scared about what he is going to give me Versed. I was told I won't remember anything because I can't form mermories of the experience. I have alot of questions about his drug. Can anyone tell me about this. I feel it is a mind-altering drug. It scares me. Jw


----------



## 17876 (Jun 7, 2006)

Jill,I think you may be having propofol. If so, it is general anesthesia and must be administered by an anesthesiologist, but you will not be intubated. I had the same feelings as you. The anesthesia scared me more than the procedure. But I extensively researched the drug and had my fears abated somewhat. I also expressed my concerns to the anesthesiologist, and they do use a very light dose, and it is a short acting drug. It's almost like a light switch (but not quite as fast), turn it on and you're out -- turn it off, and you very quickly wake up, feeling very refreshed, with no after effects. I wasn't sleepy, groggy, or nauseaus. All this to say that I am no longer afraid of that particular anesthesia, and will use it again if my doctor insists. And in some ways it was comforting to know that an actual anesthesiologist was constantly monitoring me during the entire procedure. You can call the anesthesia department ahead of time and get answers to your questions if that will give you peace of mind. Good luck!







Dixie Girl


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I had a colonoscopy a few years ago. I was told I would be awake for the whole thing but whatever meds they gave me to relax me ended up putting me out. I'm glad they did, I wouldn't want to be awake for that. I have been under anesthesia 4 other times in my life and there isn't anything to be worried about. It happens everyday and there are doctors there monitoring you every second. The prep for the colonosopy was worse then anything, but since I am IBS-C, the cleanout did me a world of good and I felt terrific for a few weeks after.Best to you,Mindy


----------



## 15264 (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy belated Birthday.I had an upper and lower last year and was very nervous. But the drugs they gave me weren't bad and I had no side effects later. But if you are really worried about it talk to the doctor or ask your pharmacist, about side effects and reactions. May be that will help ease the tension. The cleaning out part was gross, I am not going to lie it was awful, so be prepared for that, ugh big time.I had some of the same worries you did about cancer I just could not believe that the pain I suffered was from IBS, I had a lot of test done. No cancer just a dysfunctional colon. Take care and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

lol, I'm with mindy...I was so skinny for a week after the scope! Anyways, I was put to sleep for the procedure and didn't remember a thing. I was a little groggy after and didn't feel very good, but I just took and nap and took it easy the rest of the day and was fine after that! But, I'm a pretty small person, so maybe the medicine effects smaller people more than others? But it is worth the medicine..I've heard it's so painful without it!


----------



## 21850 (Sep 2, 2006)

Well just had my colonoscopy and can't remember a thing of it. So I worried all for nothing. They gave me two meds and don't remember the rest. Have no problems after the test. When I came out I was alittle tried then bounce right back. No pain in stomach area. Everything looked fine the doctor said. thanks to all that supported me on going through the test. Good luck for the next person. Jackie


----------

